# Warrior/Military Societies with in African Cultures.



## Logos&Eidos (Dec 12, 2018)

Since most peoples knowledge of the "Medieval" and "Classical" periods is European,Asian, or Middle-Eastern, what I'm about to ask is a shot in the dark.

In Wheel of Time I first encountered the term Warrior-Society , it wasn't long after that I found out that they were molded on the warrior/military societies that exist with in some Native American cultures.  

In passing I came across the term warrior-society being applied to aspects of African cultures, but not a culture specific names so further research has been...problematic.

What I'm research is to build a world with a very different military structure than what we are used to, one that even into that world's modern day and far future is still rather tribal for want of a better term.

I could just steal from the Eldar and Asari militaries, but I'd like to draw on primary sources.

Any other information on Tribal Military and warfare structure in general would also be very appreciated.


----------



## Peat (Dec 12, 2018)

If you want to look at an African society with a heavily militaristic bent, look at the Zulu, who are also one of the primary sources for the Aiel.

Another good source of inspiration might be the Dahomey Amazons - Dahomey Amazons - Wikipedia

If we're looking at earlier African military powers, there'd be the Mali Empire - Military history of the Mali Empire - Wikipedia - and the Oyo Empire - Oyo Empire - Wikipedia

And yes, that and the wiki articles on them is the sole extent of my knowledge.


----------



## Logos&Eidos (Dec 13, 2018)

Peat said:


> If you want to look at an African society with a heavily militaristic bent, look at the Zulu, who are also one of the primary sources for the Aiel.
> 
> Another good source of inspiration might be the Dahomey Amazons - Dahomey Amazons - Wikipedia
> 
> ...




The Aiel Weapon of choice,battle formations, habit of singing at their enemies, and marching great distances are Zulu.

Finding warlike cultures is easy,details not so much.


----------



## Gurkhal (Dec 19, 2018)

You link to Native American Warrior Socities only seemed to hint at North American ones, so I'll throw in the Aztecs as an example of what's essentially also an urbanized version of Warrior Socities in the New World.

Aztec warfare - Wikipedia


----------



## Logos&Eidos (Dec 25, 2018)

Gurkhal said:


> You link to Native American Warrior Socities only seemed to hint at North American ones, so I'll throw in the Aztecs as an example of what's essentially also an urbanized version of Warrior Socities in the New World.
> 
> Aztec warfare - Wikipedia




What other "warrior societies" do you know of ?

By warrior societies I mean military/socio-political groups that are essentially military guilds.

The knightly orders of Europe are an example of what I mean by "military guilds", combat specialist organizations with in cultures.

I'm building a world where the strike-team is the main instrument of war and massed armies are rarely used.


----------



## Gurkhal (Dec 25, 2018)

Logos&Eidos said:


> What other "warrior societies" do you know of ?
> 
> By warrior societies I mean military/socio-political groups that are essentially military guilds.
> 
> ...



Very little I'm afraid. My main interest is in the Mediterranean and thus I feel that most of their cultures do not have that kind of special forces as opposed to, well, mass armies.


----------



## Logos&Eidos (Dec 26, 2018)

Gurkhal said:


> Very little I'm afraid. My main interest is in the Mediterranean and thus I feel that most of their cultures do not have that kind of special forces as opposed to, well, mass armies.



Thank you  though.


Were there anything like orders or groups of elite warriors?

Like I said in the first post I'm trying to hit primary sources for what inspired Asari and Elder milliliters.


----------



## Gurkhal (Dec 26, 2018)

I suppose there could be some. I don't know if these are what you're looking for but it might bear to take a look at.

Sacred Band of Carthage - Wikipedia

Sacred Band of Thebes - Wikipedia

Chalkaspides - Wikipedia

Leukaspides - Wikipedia

Argyraspides - Wikipedia

Crypteia - Wikipedia


----------



## Logos&Eidos (Jan 2, 2019)

Gurkhal said:


> I suppose there could be some. I don't know if these are what you're looking for but it might bear to take a look at.
> 
> Sacred Band of Carthage - Wikipedia
> 
> ...




Thankyou.

The Cryptepia are the closest to what I was sneaking.

This link "Ancient Commandos" was also a help.

I'll have to keep looking to get just the information that I'm seeking.


----------

